# Fork width



## Slingshot Seb (Jan 9, 2020)

Hey everyone, was just wondering if you shoot ttf what is your fork width, from end to end, not fork gap, but still happy to know
Thanks seb


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

My TTF is a Mini-Taurus. Outside-to-outside width is 80mm.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

For me, I enjoy shooting something around 95 mm to 100 mm. I don't mind wider but prefer no smaller than 83 mm. Basically anything from an Axiom Champ upwards will work for me...


----------



## Slingshot Seb (Jan 9, 2020)

Thanks for sharing, I shoot a homemade slingshot, made out if plywood, kinda resembling a ppmg. End to end is 113 mm, which I thought was a bit wide. 
I'm only new to the forum so I don't know how to post pictures sorry. But if u do know, I would love to find out.
Thanks, Seb


----------



## Slingshot Seb (Jan 9, 2020)

Sorry not trying to drag on, but how to u change your profile picture because whenever I try it says that the maximum size is 500 kb, which no picture is that small. Again, any advice is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Just edit the pic bring it in some should work . Every time I change I have to do that


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Port boy said:


> Just edit the pic bring it in some should work . Every time I change I have to do that


Yup that! I'm not computer savvy, so I just emailed my self the pic I wanted to use, when you email you can choose what size you want to send it.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

You can resize in MS-Paint.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Slingshot Seb said:


> Thanks for sharing, I shoot a homemade slingshot, made out if plywood, kinda resembling a ppmg. End to end is 113 mm, which I thought was a bit wide.
> I'm only new to the forum so I don't know how to post pictures sorry. But if u do know, I would love to find out.
> Thanks, Seb


*To include pics in a post, click 'More Reply Options' in the lower right corner - that provides an option to attach files and even preview a post with pics.*


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I prefer forks about 76mm to 90mm outside width for both OTT and TTF.


----------



## Slingshot Seb (Jan 9, 2020)

Thanks guys for the tips, I'm using my phone right now but I will get on my computer tomorrow cause, its getting late down under


----------

